# Modern Family "Fulgencio" 1-23-13



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

"Were in a house of God, dammit"

Loved Lily telling everyone to call a Wahambulance.

But Luke stole the show with the Godfather parody at the end.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Gotta give 'em props for the homage to _The Godfather_.

They hinted at it early in the ep with Phil trying to do Brando's Don. And the scene of mayhem and mischief while Phil and Claire are godparents at the baptism---sheer comedic genius.

But that final scene, as Clair stands in the doorway, chatting with Phil about how everything seemed to be better for the kids, was spot on. I knew Luke would close the door gently on his mother, he just had to. And bam. There it was.

Very satisfying.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Show just keeps getting better and better...we laffed, we cried...we rewound...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And as always, the best lines are just throw-aways, so quick you have to rewind to fully appreciate them.

{paraphrasing poorly}
The scene where Gloria's mother brings out the christening gown for Fulgencio...
Jay: "Sure, what's another son in a dress."


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

"Where's the reever?"


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes, definitely one of their best. Many re-winds and laughing till it hurts.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I lost it when the kid found the stuffed animal head in his bed. That whole Godfather thing was an instant classic.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Lots of audio and video dropouts in this ep in Philly. Apparently I missed lots of funny lines. 

Don't ask me about my business, Claire.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> And the scene of mayhem and mischief while Phil and Claire are godparents at the baptism---sheer comedic genius.


The way they juxtaposed Phil saying he rejected Satan while Luke performed his duties has me on the floor laughing.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

JYoung said:


> The way they juxtaposed Phil saying he rejected Satan while Luke performed his duties has me on the floor laughing.


Just in case you weren't aware of it, that was an homage to the scene in Godfather 2 where Michael stands as Godfather to Connie and Carlos' child.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Wasn't really my fav ep, but the end scene was amusing for sure.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

One thing I wasn't paying attention about was did they give the child a name?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Michael S said:


> One thing I wasn't paying about was did they give the child a name?


Fulcensio Joseph Pritchett, though they'll probably call him "Joe."


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

The Spud said:


> Just in case you weren't aware of it, that was an homage to the scene in Godfather 2 where Michael stands as Godfather to Connie and Carlos' child.


That sequence is at the end of GF1.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

astrohip said:


> "Where's the reever?"


You are almost out of corn...where ees your garden...I harvest more (holding a huge knife)


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Langree said:


> That sequence is at the end of GF1.


Oops!! What was I thinking?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I've never seen The Godfather (I know. I've read the book, though.)

Was the only nod to that at the end, or was it through the whole show?

I always miss out on these darned movie parody TV episodes.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

It was from the baptism on, although Phil was called "Godfather" a few times throughout.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Seriously.....the end of this episode with Phil, might have been the best 5 minutes of TV I have ever watched. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Is it just me or is Gloria not so hot anymore? She looks like a caricature of herself these days for some reason (makeup?). Go look at S01 and see how different she is now.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Seriously.....the end of this episode with Phil, might have been the best 5 minutes of TV I have ever watched. Absolutely brilliant!


That entire sequence was great!! And to think that in the first couple of episodes, Phil annoyed me. So much for first impressions. He's become my favorite character!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

"F.U. Pritchett"

I watched this last night. What a great episode!!!! They all meshed together perfectly.Yes, the end was fantastic.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is it just me or is Gloria not so hot anymore? She looks like a caricature of herself these days for some reason (makeup?). Go look at S01 and see how different she is now.


I know I'm going to get the knobby knees gif posted in response, but she's in desperate need of an eyebrow wax.

On a related note:
Jay: I turned around and saw the most beautiful woman I had ever seen.
Phil: Amen!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is it just me or is Gloria not so hot anymore? She looks like a caricature of herself these days for some reason (makeup?). Go look at S01 and see how different she is now.


I did notice that too, actually. Maybe they are trying to make her look a little "off" since she supposedly just had a baby?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

betts4 said:


> "F.U. Pritchett"
> 
> I watched this last night. What a great episode!!!! They all meshed together perfectly.Yes, the end was fantastic.


"F.U. Pritchett...and that is what it feels like right now" LOL


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Regina said:


> You are almost out of corn...where ees your garden...I harvest more (holding a huge knife)


when the sister said she would do some laundry and asked where is the river?!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Why would Jay send cake or whatever to the sister. She must've been 15 at that time? Also, not attractive.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Why would Jay send cake or whatever to the sister. She must've been 15 at that time? Also, not attractive.


Do we know that it is Gloria's younger sister? I never caught her age in relation to Gloria.

Also, if she had Gloria's money she would probably be MUCH more attractive. They purposely made her look homely to showcase her hardscrabble life and the fact that she does things like wash her laundry in the river. You don't wash your laundry in the river and look like Gloria.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> Do we know that it is Gloria's younger sister? I never caught her age in relation to Gloria.
> 
> Also, if she had Gloria's money she would probably be MUCH more attractive. They purposely made her look homely to showcase her hardscrabble life and the fact that she does things like wash her laundry in the river. You don't wash your laundry in the river and look like Gloria.


Gloria did say it was her sister to Jay in the kitchen if I recall correctly.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tiams said:


> when the sister said she would do some laundry and asked where is the river?!


You mean this, smeeker? 



astrohip said:


> "Where's the reever?"


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> Do we know that it is Gloria's younger sister? I never caught her age in relation to Gloria.
> 
> Also, if she had Gloria's money she would probably be MUCH more attractive. They purposely made her look homely to showcase her hardscrabble life and the fact that she does things like wash her laundry in the river. You don't wash your laundry in the river and look like Gloria.


Hmm...









Hotlinking not working?

Well, google image search proves she's really not Gloria-class material. The amount of reever-lundree is irrelevant.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Gloria did say it was her sister to Jay in the kitchen if I recall correctly.


Yes, she did but I don't remember her saying anything about it being an older or a younger sister. Or maybe she did and I missed it?



DUDE_NJX said:


> The amount of reever-lundree is irrelevant.


 I nearly spit out my water!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is it just me or is Gloria not so hot anymore? She looks like a caricature of herself these days for some reason (makeup?). Go look at S01 and see how different she is now.


Personally she's never done it for me. Great body, but her face is too Joker-ish to me, and her voice isn't something I could tolerate for long.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is it just me or is Gloria not so hot anymore?


Not a direct response, but this made me think of it.

OH MY GOD. I had to look up (err, in the Tivo extended info) who played the mother. Yow. Elizabeth Peña used to be so hot! Now she's playing Gloria's mother!!!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

mattack said:


> Elizabeth Peña used to be so hot! Now she's playing Gloria's mother!!!


Wow, I didn't even recognizer her.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Personally she's never done it for me. Great body, but her face is too Joker-ish to me, and her voice isn't something I could tolerate for long.


I just saw her in a terrible movie from 2004 (Soul Plane). Take off about 4 or 5 of the 8 coats of makeup and she was pretty hot. Granted it was 8 or 9 years ago, but she still looked damn good. WARNING, not good enough to warrant sitting through this awful movie.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Loved Lily telling everyone to call a Wahambulance.


That was by far the worst part of the episode. That's a line that should be said with some snark and sarcasm, but Lily delivered it with no emotion at all. Either she's a horrible actress, or the director of the episode was awful. 


DUDE_NJX said:


> Why would Jay send cake or whatever to the sister. She must've been 15 at that time? Also, not attractive.


Gloria is supposed to be about 40ish (Sofia Vergara is 40 in real life). She and Jay haven't been married very long, probably less than five years. So there's no reason to think the younger sister was 15 when Jay and Gloria met. Gloria could have been 34 and the younger sister 30ish.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> That was by far the worst part of the episode. That's a line that should be said with some snark and sarcasm, but Lily delivered it with no emotion at all. Either she's a horrible actress, or the director of the episode was awful.


I disagree. I have a four year old daughter and she might mimic a saying like that at the appropriate time but she wouldn't say it with snark or sarcasm because she doesn't really know what snark or sarcasm are. I'm not saying that she's a great actress, I just don't expect snark from a four year old.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Azlen said:


> I disagree. I have a four year old daughter and she might mimic a saying like that at the appropriate time but she wouldn't say it with snark or sarcasm because she doesn't really know what snark or sarcasm are. I'm not saying that she's a great actress, I just don't expect snark from a four year old.


You need to hang out with more 4 yr olds.

Besides that, they've already shown Lily being snarky.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Langree said:


> You need to hang out with more 4 yr olds.
> 
> Besides that, they've already shown Lily being snarky.


I'm not saying that four year olds can't be snarky, I just don't think they have to be snarky even when they are mimicking something snarky.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't care about what regular four-year-olds do or don't do. I'm saying that in the context of this TV show, filled with actors delivering lines written by writers, the way Lily delivered those lines, which could have been funny, completely took me out of the scene.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jay sent the cake over to a girl he had not seen but loved the sound of her voice and her accent. That was the sister, who went to the bathroom and Gloria then met Jay.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I wonder if the sister is going to become a recurring character......


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> "F.U. Pritchett"
> 
> I watched this last night. What a great episode!!!! They all meshed together perfectly.Yes, the end was fantastic.


That line had us rolling. The last two episodes seem to have the show back on stride.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Wow, I didn't even recognizer her.


Was this picture from the show? Seems like she looked even worse in the show!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

abc.com has a Just The Jokes vid clip of Modern Family which covers the final scene. You have to sit through a 30 second commercial:

http://beta.abc.go.com/shows/modern-family/video/PL55238349/_m_VD55266479


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I loved how Jay kept describing the best days and moments of his life and none of them included his grown children (and the subsequent comments from said grown children)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

My only question is how did releasing the neighbor's camper down the driveway and into the lemon tree solve any problem?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I loved how Jay kept describing the best days and moments of his life and none of them included his grown children (and the subsequent comments from said grown children)


Hit close to home for me so they were "funny cause its true" jokes.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

For the people who haven't seen The Godfather, here are the scenes that were referenced (on a couple, the URL jumps ahead to the good parts):

Baptism Scene: 



 (warning: violence)

Horse's Head: 



 (warning: bloody)

Closing the door:


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

busyba said:


> My only question is how did releasing the neighbor's camper down the driveway and into the lemon tree solve any problem?


The concern wasn't any scratch on the vehicle, it was the broken limb on the beloved lemon tree. By having the camper "accidentally" hit the tree it isn't Haley's fault.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

mattack said:


> Was this picture from the show? Seems like she looked even worse in the show!


 Worse? Jeez actors get older... fact of life.. just like everyone else.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> The concern wasn't any scratch on the vehicle, it was the broken limb on the beloved lemon tree. By having the camper "accidentally" hit the tree it isn't Haley's fault.


Ah. Thanks!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> For the people who haven't seen The Godfather, here are the scenes that were referenced (on a couple, the URL jumps ahead to the good parts):
> 
> Baptism Scene:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these. I never get tired of this movie!

It still makes me cringe to see Diane Keaton, the second worst casting decision ever (the absolute worst is Liza Mannelli in the original Arthur).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's a little something cool for Godfather fans...

There's a band called The Petersons (or perhaps there _was_ a band... they seem to not have done much for a year or so) who have a song called "The Ballad Of Michael Corleone". It's pretty bad-ass musically, plus the movie references are fun.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> That's a line that should be said with some snark and sarcasm, but Lily delivered it with no emotion at all. Either she's a horrible actress, or the director of the episode was awful.


i've felt this way every since they started. her delivery is flat.

one the one hand, it makes for bad acting
on the other hand, it bothers me when younger kids act and talk like adults...

overall, i tolerate it, because she's just a kid...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm not really a fan of new Lily, but I thought the Waaaambulance stuff was very funny and delivered about as well as a tiny kid could.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I found Lilly's repeated comment "...anytime ladies" to be much funnier than "wahmbulance" ...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

"Today Ladies"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> "Today Ladies"


Thank you...couldn't remember the exact words. Good stuff...


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Lily is an odd part of that show. I swear anytime she pops in to toss out her couple of lines, it seems like she's just a puppet that someone just stuck a speaker to and has her pre-recorder lines played back on. Seems half the time her lines sound like they just got dubbed in.

She's just a bit creepy too.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

It's kind of weird that they went out of their way to turn Lily from a baby into a 5 year old, just to add another baby.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Lily is an odd part of that show. I swear anytime she pops in to toss out her couple of lines, it seems like she's just a puppet that someone just stuck a speaker to and has her pre-recorder lines played back on. Seems half the time her lines sound like they just got dubbed in.
> 
> She's just a bit creepy too.


Yeah, I get that same feeling. And very often it feels forced. Let's give the 5 year old some adult sounding lines to say. It's like the kid never says something a REAL kid would say...ever.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Definitely feels forced. Is she a producer's daughter by any chance?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I love Lily. It isn't like she is highlighted the entire episode - she walks by and says a line or two. And generally whatever she says, or does, gets a smile out of me.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I found Lilly's repeated comment "...anytime ladies" to be much funnier than "wahmbulance" ...





VegasVic said:


> "Today Ladies"





Bierboy said:


> Thank you...couldn't remember the exact words. Good stuff...


Yes, I found that way funnier also. Perhaps because it was a bit more subtle and unexpected.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I think the problem with Lily highlights the problem of casting a kid that can barely speak. (Or maybe not speak at all yet.) The people who cast don't have much to go on to gauge line delivery or personality. Lily looks like a cute kid and should have tons of personality. However, she comes over very wooden.

I find the same thing with Dexter's son Harrison. When any of the adult characters are interacting with him I get the feeling they could just as well be interacting with a stuffed animal.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Apparently she can't drive very well, either...


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

We always knew that would be a strong possibility...


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I've started to assume the awful delivery of Lily's lines is intentional, part of an "inside joke" by the showrunners.

"Ha ha we can age Lily 3 years instantly, plus have this deadpan wooden recital of adult snark, and totally get away with it."


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> I love Lily. It isn't like she is highlighted the entire episode - she walks by and says a line or two. And generally whatever she says, or does, gets a smile out of me.


agreed



waynomo said:


> I think the problem with Lily highlights the problem of casting a kid that can barely speak. (Or maybe not speak at all yet.) The people who cast don't have much to go on to gauge line delivery or personality. Lily looks like a cute kid and should have tons of personality. However, she comes over very wooden.


They cast Lily when she could barely speak? What 4 or 5 year old kid can barely speak?


----------

